# Any roms for 2231 ics leak?



## silvernirvash (May 9, 2012)

I flashed the 2231 ics leak a few days ago and looooving it so far no issues what so ever. But im hearing people found more leaks? Was it a mistake to flash this version? Are there any leaks for this version?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/28127-What-is-in-Development-for-ICS?-***FIND-OUT-HERE-DOWNLOAD-LINKS-IN-OP***
What is in Development for ICS? ***FIND OUT HERE DOWNLOAD LINKS IN OP***

Here...

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------

